# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أخواتي هذه ألعاب لأطفالك...

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هذه ألعاب حركية وخفيفة يمكن أن تلعبي مع أطفالك، حتى تقتربي أكثر منهم ويفتح باب الحوار معهم**...  

**وهذه بعض الألعاب وجدتها على الشبكة*





*أجمد*
*لعبة تناسب اللعب بالخارج*

*تفضل لعب هذه اللعبة بالخارج او في مكان واسع صاحب الحفلة هو المسؤول عن تجميد الآخرين و هو المسؤول عن تجميد الضيوف فهو يحاول لمس الآخرين و الشخص الذي يلمسه عليه ان يجمد دون اي حركة و الآخرين الغير مجمدين عليهم إنقاذ المجمدين بلمسهم و اللاعب الذي يجمد أول 3 مرات يصبح هو المسؤول عن التجميد** .*


*لعبة الكلام بالأسئلة فقط.*
*متسابقتين تقفان متواجهتان، لا تتكلمان إلا بالأسئلة.. الأسئلة لا يهم أن تترابط ببعضها**.*
*مثلاً: كيف كان يومك؟*
*هل أعجبك عملك الجديد؟*
*وهكذا حتى واحدة تخطئ وتجد نفسها تجيب عن السؤال بدلاً من أن تسأل.*




*يطير أو لا يطير** :* 
*الاطفال يحبون الطيور و لكن هل يعرفونها*
*اجعل الاطفال يقفون امامك في نصف دائرة ثم تذكر لهم اسماء حيوانات و طيور اذا كان الحيوان يطير يرفعون ايديهم كالاجنحة و يحركونها اما اذا كان لا يطير فتبقى ايديهم ثابته و الذي يخطئ يخرج من اللعبة و الفائز الذي يبقى اخر واحد**.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بك أم علي ، موضوع جديد وشيق ويلفت نظر الآباء إلى الأبناء والإهتمام بهم حتى في اللعب .
وإليك بعض الألعاب التي يمكن استخدامها مع أطفالنا :


ارض – هواء – ماء :
يجلس اللاعبون في دائرة يقف القائد منهم داخل الدائرة ممسكا في يده عصا او          جريدة مطوية على شكل عصا 
        تبدا اللعبة بان يشير القائد الى احد اللاعبين هاتفا باحدى الكلمات الاتية          : ارض – هواء – ماء 
        وعلى اللاعب المشار اليه ان يذكر اسم حيوان يمشي على الارض اذا كان الهتاف          ارض او طير اذا كان الهتاف هواء او حيوان بحري اذا كان الهتاف ماء 
        وذلك قبل ان يتم القائد عد عشرة ويجب عدم تكرار الاسماء 
        وكل لاعب يخطيء ذكر الاسم او يذكر اسم مكرر او لا يستطيع ذكر اسم قبل          الانتهاء من عد العشرة يستبعد من اللعب . ويفوز آخر لاعب يبقى في الدائرة .



 لعبة الاسماء 
بان يقترح اسم في البدء ثم يتسابق الباقون فيمن يأتي باسم اخر مبتدءا          بالحرف الاخيرمن الاسم الاول مثلا : مها – امل – لميس – سيرين وهكذا .. (          وطبعا الفائز من يستطيع ان يأتي باكر مجموعة من الاسماء وبسرعة أو إن كانوا          مجموعة كبيرة فيمكن تقسيمهم لمجموعتين وتحدد المجموعة الفائزة بحسب السرعة          والقدرة على احضار أسماء أكثر )



عـقـــارب السـاعة

ترسم ساعة دائرية على أرض الساحة فيها الأرقام من (1-12) ويختار كل فريق ثلاثة من 
أفراده يمثلون الساعات والدقائق والثواني مثلا الساعة السابعة وخمس وعشرون 
دقيقة وثلاثون ثانية وعلى الفريق أن يحدد الساعة بالوقوف عليها كما يجب أن 
تشير الساعة التي حددها المشرف ويمكن تكرارها عدة مرات والفائز الذي ينجز 
المهمة بأسرع وقت .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

أحسنت ألعاب رائعة أم أروى، منها ألعاب حركية ومنها ألعاب ذهنية  
*

*مسابقة الذاكرة*
*يقرأ عليه من ورقة 7 أو 8 كلمات ، ويطلب منه الإعادة ومن يستطيع إعادة الكلمات فهو الفائز.*

*الحركة الممنوعة* 
*شرح طريقة اللعبة : يحدد المشرف للمشاركين حركة معنية ويطلب منهم تقليد جميع حركاته ماعدا تلك الحركة، ثم يبدأ بأداء بعض الحركات وهم يقلدونه وفجاة يؤدي الحركة الممنوعة ثم يخرج كل من قلد المشرف فيها، ويلزم هنا وجود مراقب على المشاركين لضبط استجابتهم** .



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي الغاليات ، موضوع مميز .
أرجوا أن تسمحوا لي بالمشاركة معكن 

*نفـخ البــالون*
يعطى اللاعب المشارك بالون ويطلب منه أن يضع يديه خلف ظهره ولا يستعين بهما بعد ذلك
    ثم يطلب منه أن ينفخ البالون حتي ينفجر ويشترط أنة تلعب كل الفرق في نفس الوقت وكذلك عندما تنفلت البالونة من فمه يخرج اللاعب
    والفائز من تنفجر البالونة منه أو لا عند انتهاء الوقت ينظر إلى أكبر بالونة ممتلئة 



أكل الزبادي
يشارك  في كل فريق متسابقين و يحضر لكل فريق علبة زبادي و ملعقة ، يمسك أحد أفراد  الفريق بالزبادي و الآخر يمسك بملعقة في فمه و يداه موضوعة خلف ظهرة و  يبدأ بأخذ الزبادي بملعقة و يضعها في فم اللاعب الآخر الممسك بالزبادي و أي  كمية من الزبادي تسقط على الأرض تحسب على الفريق .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> والفائز من تنفجر البالونة منه أو لا عند انتهاء الوقت ينظر إلى أكبر بالونة ممتلئة


أضحك الله سنك يا أم رفيدة، أخشى الانفجار، لا أريد اللعب معهم !!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أخواتي نريد ألعاب جديدة.....؟

----------


## أم أروى المكية

لائحة التسوق 
      من يستطيع التذكر أكثر يفوز في هذه        اللعبة
      على الأطفال ان يجلسو في حلقة ثم الطفل الأول يقول ذهبت إلى السوق و اشتريت و        يذكر شئ ثم اللاعب الثاني يكرر ما قاله الاول و يضيف غرض آخر و هكذا حتى ينسى        احد الأطفال غرض ما يخرج من اللعبة و الطفل الباقي في الآخر هو الفائز 


أين العلكة 
      أجمل شئ رؤية وجوه الأطفال بعد        الانتهاء من اللعبة و هي مفطاة بالكريمة

      احضر صحون ورقيه و ضع في وسطها علكة و غطها بالكريمة تماما ثم اطلب من        المتسابقين ان يضعوا ايديهم خلف ظهورهم و مع كلمة ابدأ عليهم الحصول على        العلكة و ذلك باستخدام أفواههم فقط و من ثم علكها و عمل بالونه منها و أول        لاعب يعمل البالون هو الفائز

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
حكم استخدام الطعام في صناعة لعب أطفال أو رسوم توضيحية*


*
س: ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة، ألعاب للأطفال بالفول والأرز، والعدس وأشياء أخرى من نعم الله تستخدم في عمل وسائل إيضاح أيضًا: مثل الخرائط أو غيرها، ومن ثم صبغها بألوان، فهل ذلك جائز؟ كذلك إذا استخدمت في الرسوم، نرجو التوجيه ؟ 



ج: الذي يظهر لي من هذا، أنه لا يجوز؛ لأن في ذلك الأمر استهانة بهذه النعم، وفيه أيضًا إضاعة للمال بلا حاجة، فهو جامع لإضاعة المال والاستهانة بهذه النعم، التي  بالإمكان ينتفع بها في غير هذا الشيء، هذا هو الأظهر لي والأقرب لي والله أعلم.



*http://www.alifta.net/fatawa/fatawaD...eNo=1&BookID=5

----------


## أمة الحليم



----------

